# pci express kabel



## Pakko5 (16. Dezember 2009)

moin leute,

ich wollte mal wissen ob es kabel gibt die quasi den pci express steckplatz verlagern?!

sowas wie bei dem fastra 2 pc


----------



## kress (16. Dezember 2009)

Glaube nicht direkt Kabel, aber es gibt Steckkarten die den Pcie platz um 90° drehen, falls das hilft.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt für Server Riser-Karten und auch nur für den PCI-Steckplatz, soweit ich weiß, aber von einem PCIe-Kabel hab ich noch nie was gehört und sowas gibt's auch net.


----------



## rabit (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe auch sowas gesucht allerdings Pci-e Kabel habe nix gefunden wollte die Graka  drehen.
Nach langem suchen habe ich das aufgegeben.


----------



## Väinämöinen (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, du suchst sowas. Ist jetzt nur das erste, was ich gefunden habe, einfach mal bei google nach pcie und riser suchen.


----------



## rabit (16. Dezember 2009)

@Väinämöinen
Ja genau die hatte ich gesucht Danke.


----------



## Pakko5 (17. Dezember 2009)

jo genau sowas  vielen dank


----------

